
The Quietest Place in the Universe: Digging for dark matter in an abandoned mine - Hooke
http://harpers.org/archive/2015/05/the-quietest-place-in-the-universe/
======
jessriedel
Suggest changing the URL to the single-page version:
[http://harpers.org/archive/2015/05/the-quietest-place-in-
the...](http://harpers.org/archive/2015/05/the-quietest-place-in-the-
universe/?single=1)

